# Change of employer



## Titiaramide (10 mo ago)

I have a valid critical skills visa, but I have a new offer from a new company. Can I start work with the new company while I’ve submitted my change of conditions on my visa and still waiting for a new critical skills visa?
This is urgent because it’s a great job and I don’t think they have enough waiting period


----------

